# Hi, new member calling!



## VixFord (Jan 11, 2016)

*Hi There,

I am new to this, never used a forum before! My name is Vix, I'm 26 and my husband and I have 8 short haired fancy mice, 2 boys and 8 girls. We want to own more breeds of fancy mice, we'd love a rex or long-haired but struggle to find where we can buy them!

Therefore have joined this forum to find out more and connect with others mad about mice!

Xxx*


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## VixFord (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, I really have no idea what I'm doing! Xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,where in the world are you?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I may be able to help if you are in the right area and country
:welcome1


----------



## Aldowin (Sep 11, 2015)

we'd love a rex or long-haired but struggle to find where we can buy them!
วิธีเล่นรูเล็ต


----------

